# 110v WeMo in 220v country



## kamalayan (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Guys, new guy, not an electrician.

Have an inquiry about voltage differences.

If you guys are familiar with Belkin WeMos that would be great. 
I have a 110V WeMo (A wireless device that can turn plugged in appliance on or off via internet or mobile phone). The voltage here in the PH is 220v. I am able to utilize the WeMo by plugging it through a Voltage transformer which converts the 110v WeMo to 220v albeit, we can only plug an electric fan through the WeMo switch and outputs underpower speed/power. I am in the understanding that the only set up I can utilize the 110v WeMo is by plugging a 110v appliance and never a 220v unless it can accept being underpowered such as the electric fan in the example.

Are you guys aware of any other set up that I can utilize the WeMo switch or am I stuck to using only 110v appliances through it?

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You should have read the sign up information. This is not a DIY site. Sorry.


----------



## kamalayan (Jan 28, 2014)

backstay said:


> You should have read the sign up information. This is not a DIY site. Sorry.


Hi backstay, sorry, not to mean modifications or anything hardcore, but barely an inquiry pertaining to the 110v and 220v difference if it will work or not or if it will require any voltage transformer from another end, stuff like that.

Appreciate the correction.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

IBTL


You will need a transformer.


Are you an electrician?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

